# Spring Ride



## TheFizzer (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok we're really planning this one far in advance & we are going to have the biggest ride yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was able to reserve the large picnic area right next to the Ohio River for Saturday May 7 at Fernbank Park in Cincinnati Ohio. The ride will be from 11 a.m. until 4 p.m. We will have tons of food, Longest Skid Contest, Slow Drags, Drag Races, Selling T-shirts, Door Prizes, Plaques to Give A Way & also we will be raffling off a Bicycle. I hope this date works for everyone because that's the only date in May that is available at the park. Hope to see you all there!!!!!!


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 20, 2010)

My bride and I are planning to attend. Looking forward to it!
Until then,
Tidewater


----------

